# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Bloed aan ontlasting

## fur

Ik heb sinds een paar dagen bloed aan mijn ontlasting.. helder van kleur dus het komt niet van ver, en mijn ontlasting is niet zwart.. wel donker maar niet zwart dus  :Embarrassment:  Nu heb ik lekker veel aambeien iets waar je blij mee mag zijn.. nu kan het daar van komen natuurlijk, want ik heb het wel eens eerder gehad en dat was toen ook weer over gegeaan. Nu ben ik aan het afbouwen met prozac dus kan ik ook daar niet helemaal topie door zijn, want nu komt het ik heb ook last van een misselijk gevoel daar waar de ribbenkast op houd dat is denk ik of de maag of wat er onder zit een van die darmen.  :EEK!:  Het nare gevoel gaat meestal vanzelf weer weg duurt niet meer dan 1 a 2 uur en als ik wat eet verdwijnt het een poosje na het eten ook.. denk ik... ja uh.. ik kan het niet echt heel goe peilen dus wat zal ik doen..? wat kan het zijn? ernstig?

----------

